# Dolomites, Italy



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Source www.dolomitigallery.com


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Cortina d'Ampezzo must be the best place for skiing. This is James Bond in Cortina.


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

For me it is the most beautiful part of the Alps. I always love to go there. Unfortunately are the campsites quite expensive.


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

skyskrapas said:


> Cortina d'Ampezzo must be the best place for skiing. This is James Bond in Cortina.



What about Cliffhanger/Stallone ? 











aDNGL1QyXQ


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

OH MY GOD!
These places are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was flying over the Dolomites 2 months ago on the way to Athens and took this pic


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

skyskrapas said:


> Cortina d'Ampezzo must be the best place for skiing. This is James Bond in Cortina.


There are other ski areas I prefer, Cortina d'Ampezzo is full of snooty middle aged women in fur coats who don't ski but just go there to show off.

Kronplatz/Plan de Corones is a good ski area and i've had a couple of good holidays around Innichen/San Candido.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

When I say best I mean a combination of gastronomy, night life, events, and light skiing (some lessons). Definetely Cortina attracts the Italian and international jetset and is featured in most luxury travel magazines. Most (real) skiers would probably choose another place.

Cortina D'Ampezzo


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> There are other ski areas I prefer, Cortina d'Ampezzo is full of snooty middle aged women in fur coats who don't ski but just go there to show off.
> 
> Kronplatz/Plan de Corones is a good ski area and i've had a couple of good holidays around Innichen/San Candido.


That's true. Other great places are Val Gardena (Ortisei/St Ulrich, Selva/Wolkenstein) and Val di Fassa (Canazei).
They all are better than Cortina if you are interested in just skiing, plus they aren't as expensive (although they still are a bit).


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

This is where Dolomites are located. The name "Dolomites" comes from the person who discovered this type of rock D.Dolomieu.









There is a phenomenon (marvel) at the sunset causing a pink-like colour to appear on the rocks.










Residents are bilingual, their culture and atiitude reminds Austrians!!!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. The Dolomites are a treasure indeed.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

skyskrapas said:


> Residents are bilingual, their culture and atiitude reminds Austrians!!!


Actually most of them are bilingual Italian/Ladin.
A part is bilingual Italian/German though.


----------

